# Merry Christmas to me



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just picked up my 2012 Chevy Express/5.3 V8/with all the bells & whistles.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice rig Aaron, best of luck with it. I'm still a fan of the V8 as well. It's rough on the gas mileage, but nice to know it's there when you need it.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The V8 is just better all around and honestly when your haulin stuff the little bit of gas difference goes out the window.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats Aaron! Nice of them to also fill the tank for you......


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice Aaron! Congrats!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It wasn't supposed to be in until February.The dealership called & said it was there ready to pick up. We did the Van shuffle Today after work.Gave my 06 to our field supervisor #1 & he gave his to #2 & so on.
I will get the graphics on next week. What I really like is the bluetooth hands free & XM Radio.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Jealous. Nice Aaron.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep, sure is nice looking. I would be all paranoid about putting paint and stuff in there.

Pat


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I hope you wreck it in a snow storm.


----------



## user12499 (Dec 28, 2011)

Bender said:


> I hope you wreck it in a snow storm.


Lol @ you!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Bender said:


> I hope you wreck it in a snow storm.


Now THAT is funny.

If that sweet thang even touches a toe in snow this winter without going NEAR the St. Pete Times Forum , I'm repenting and finding religion, ANY religion.

Nice rig Aaron. I hope you and the love of your life christen it before you get it all paint fumey.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Bitchin vehicle Aaron, congrats....time for a full wrap!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm wraping it just like my 06


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Yep, sure is nice looking. I would be all paranoid about putting paint and stuff in there.
> 
> Pat


Won't be painting out of it.Maybe taking new paint or materials to an occasional project.
Other than that,strictly estimating. 
It just looks good to show up in a painters van or truck.I always thought it was a little weird to see a competitor in a car or whatever. Plus it's a great add. 
When my Field supervisor left here this afternoon in my old van I got a call 20 minutes later from a lady sitting next to him in traffic(I'm not kidding) said I just wanted to let you know your advertising on your vans works. I am scheduled to look at the exterior of her home Saturday.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet van Aaron, looking forward to seeing the wrap. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you too. 

Looking sweet!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Does me good to see guys like you being so successful. What did you pay for it? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Does me good to see guys like you being so successful. What did you pay for it? If you don't mind me asking.


I know a person who would say, "More than I make a year". But I won't steal his thunder. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Won't be painting out of it.Maybe taking new paint or materials to an occasional project.
> Other than that,strictly estimating.
> It just looks good to show up in a painters van or truck.I always thought it was a little weird to see a competitor in a car or whatever. Plus it's a great add.
> When my Field supervisor left here this afternoon in my old van I got a call 20 minutes later from a lady sitting next to him in traffic(I'm not kidding) said I just wanted to let you know your advertising on your vans works. I am scheduled to look at the exterior of her home Saturday.


OF course having a clean vehicle for doing estimates makes sense, but why a cube van? You could use an SUV or something of the sort. Just for advertising size?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dunbar Painting said:


> OF course having a clean vehicle for doing estimates makes sense, but why a cube van? You could use an SUV or something of the sort. Just for advertising size?


That's how I roll:whistling2:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Does me good to see guys like you being so successful. What did you pay for it? If you don't mind me asking.


 About the same as I paid for my 06 when I bought it brand new.Plus many more features.
What do you think I paid?


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Ill venture a guess...
$22,700 plus tax.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

It is good looking. I'll venture just under 20K.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

"Ill venture a guess...
$22,700 plus tax."

"It is good looking. I'll venture just under 20K".

Beginning to sound like "The Price Is Right" television show. If you guess it exactly do you get to keep it??


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.edmunds.com/chevrolet/express/2012/


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> About the same as I paid for my 06 when I bought it brand new.Plus many more features.
> What do you think I paid?


I haven't been looking at new vans. Still jealous, its nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Bitchin ride Aaron!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I take it you guys haven't priced a new ride with bells & whistles in awhile!
I think stripped they start @ $25,000


----------

